# Medan - The Gateway of Sumatra



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan*

Medan is the capital of the province of North Sumatra, Indonesia. Located in the northern part of the province along the coast, Medan is the third largest city in Indonesia. The city is bordered by Deli Serdang Regency to the east, south and west, and the Strait of Malacca to the north.

*Medan Skyline*










*Medan @ Night View*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan CBD*
by laba-laba
http://medanphoto.multiply.com/


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Ahmad Yani CBD*
by laba-laba
http://medanphoto.multiply.com/


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Streetscape in Ahmad Yani*
by laba-laba
http://medanphoto.multiply.com/



















*CBD at Northern Medan*


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan Streetscapes*
by laba-laba


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Sun Plaza Mall*
from flickr










*Governor office of North Sumatra*
by rilham2new










*Bank Mandiri*
by rilham2new


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan Streetscapes*
by rilham2new


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan CBD*
by laba-laba


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Tip Top Restaurant*
by ali_lai










by RumahBolon


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I dont know nothing about this city,not bad


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Since I love Nias and think is one of the most beautiful places on earth, i've heard of Medan cause is as you said a 'gateway' to the islands. But never have the oportunity to see pics around the city. Seeing in this photos, the city looks great, some really good developments around. I didnt know that is the third largest city in Indo...

Nice shots :cheers1:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> I dont know nothing about this city,not bad


It's quite good because Medan is the largest city in Sumatra


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

dutchmaster said:


> Since I love Nias and think is one of the most beautiful places on earth, i've heard of Medan cause is as you said a 'gateway' to the islands. But never have the oportunity to see pics around the city. Seeing in this photos, the city looks great, some really good developments around. I didnt know that is the third largest city in Indo...
> 
> Nice shots :cheers1:


Never been to Nias before but some people also said it's a hidden paradise, quite close to Medan city.. There are some major development taking place in Medan.. After the new international airport has been built, Medan will experience a booming of skyscrappers development all around the city


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Kesawan Square*
by ace4


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

nice pics of Medan, family in malaysia frequents the city and absolutely loved it! now I get to see it in pics...soon my turn to pay Medan a visit!


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

LeeighIam said:


> nice pics of Medan, family in malaysia frequents the city and absolutely loved it! now I get to see it in pics...soon my turn to pay Medan a visit!


Well, hope you enjoy your visit to Medan soon!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos from this city...


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice, amazing photos from this city...


Thank you christos-greece


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Grand Aston Int*
by Balaputradewa


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by Balaputradewa


----------



## arturro666 (Mar 21, 2009)

Exotic place for sure


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

arturro666 said:


> Exotic place for sure


Indeed, Medan is an exotic city to be visited


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan Street Corner*
by barixz


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan Streetscapes*
by asiaexplorers


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Kesawan Square*
by asiaexplorers


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Sri Mariaman Temple*

Sri Mariaman Temple is a Hindu temple in Medan. Located on Jalan Zainul Arifin, right opposite Sun Plaza, it carries the distinction of being the oldest Hindu temple in the whole of Sumatra. It was constructed in 1884 by Medan's sizable South Indian community.

by asiaexplorers


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

DJ_Archuleta said:


> *Sun Plaza Mall*
> from flickr


by asiaexplorers


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Mesjid Raya Medan*

Mesjid Raya Medan, or rather, Mesjid Raya Al Mansun, is the Great Mosque of Medan. It is located at Jl Mesjid Raya. The mosque was built in the rococo style in 1906 by Sultan Makmun Al Rasyid, the ruler of the Deli Sultanate who also constructed the Maimoon Palace, nearby. A Dutch architect by the name of Klingenberg was employed for the project, which was completed and used for the first time on 10 September 1909 for the Friday Prayers. 

by asiaexplorers


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

One of Indonesia's most dynamic and vibrant cities!


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

Ampelio said:


> One of Indonesia's most dynamic and vibrant cities!


I'm fully agree with you


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan set for second round of election*


For the first time in Medan, a Chinese-Indonesian candidate is set to contest the top seat in the North Sumatra capital, which will hold a second round of voting on Saturday.

Of the initial 10 candidates running for mayor last month, only two remain to contest Saturday's election.

They are Sofyan Tan and running mate Nelly Armayanto - nominated by the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) and the Prosperous Peace Party (PDS) - and Rahudman Harahap and running mate Dzulmi Eldin, backed by the Democratic Party and the Golkar Party.

Sofyan, who was the treasurer of the North Sumatra wing of the PDI-P, will enter into local history as the first Chinese-Indonesian to run for mayor.

Sofyan, who spent 30 years working on social issues, said his motivation to run for mayor was simply to improve people's welfare.

When asked about his chances, he said he did not want to be overconfident, but claimed he wanted to play clean and would not resort to vote buying.

"I want to win fairly and lose graciously. That is my principle. Let the people vote," he told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

His said his only concern was that many residents had not registered for the vote on Saturday.

"I received reports that many residents have yet to register, including Chinese-Indonesians who form the base of my support," he said.

On Friday, North Sumatra Governor Syamsul Arifin called on eligible voters to use their voting rights, given the low turnout in the first round of the election.

The Medan General Elections Commission (KPUD) said only 36 percent of the 1.9 million eligible voters cast ballots in the first round.

"Let us not be golput in the second round of elections tomorrow. Please cast your ballots as it is the right of every citizen," Syamsul said Friday, referring to people who refused to support or vote for any candidate.

On Friday, the Medan Public Litigation Forum held a protest rally at the Medan KPUD office, saying many residents had not received their voter cards.

Medan KPUD head Evi Novida Ginting said those who had not received cards could use their identity cards to cast their votes at polling stations "but they have to be listed in the final voter roll".


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Immanuel Church*
by asiaexplorers


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan’s first Chinese candidate trails in poll*


The second round of the mayoral elections in Medan, the capital of North Sumatra, ran without controversy Saturday, with incumbent Rahudman Harahap and his running mate Dzulmi Eldin claiming an early lead with 60 percent of votes, according to one quick count.

The city’s first Chinese-Indonesian candidate, Sofyan Tan, and his running mate Nelly Armayanti, were trailing in second with 40 percent of votes.

Head of the Medan Elections Supervision Body, M. Aswin, said the quick count had been obtained via text messages from district offices.

Rahudman and Dzulmi are backed by the Democratic Party and the Golkar Party; while Sofyan and Nelly Armayanto are supported by the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle (PDI-P) and the Prosperous Peace Party (PDS).

A quick count conducted by Bravo Media Center across 150 voting booths put Rahudman in the lead with 65 percent of votes, while a quick count conducted by Sofyan’s campaign team put Rahudman in the lead with 40 percent of votes.

Sofyan said he would be able to stomach victory or defeat.

“The most important victory is victory for the people.,” he said.

The Chinese-Indonesian community is estimated at 25 percent of Medan’s 2.1 million population, making it the third-largest ethnic group in the region after Javanese and Batak. Medan’s native Malay residents are the fourth-largest ethnic group.

Chinese-Indonesian political representation is low in the city, the second-biggest in the country, with only four Chinese-Indonesians on the 50-member Medan Legislative Council and two on the 100-member North Sumatra Legislative Council.

Aswin said that in general, Saturday’s election had been conducted without much trouble, but added that turnout had been low, “with only 45 percent of 1.9 million eligible voters turning up at the voting booths.”
The Medan General Elections Commission said only 36 percent of eligible voters cast ballots in the first round last month.


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan Cityscape*
by asiaexplorers


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

by asiaexplorers


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Maimoon Palace*

Maimoon Palace is a famous landmark in Medan. It is often written as Istana Maimoon, Istana Maimoen and Istana Maimun, and is located at Jalan Brig. Jend. Katamso, Medan.

Maimoon Palace was built by the Sultan of Deli, Sultan Makmun Al Rasyid Perkasa Alamsyah, in 1888. The Sultanate of Deli is one of the two sultanates in northern Sumatra in the 19th century, the other being Acheh. The palace was constructed in 1888 and bore elements of Malay as well as Islamic, Spanish, Indian and Italian elements in its design. The palace, which is a two storey structure, has 30 rooms and inclusive the grounds, cover an area of 2772 sq meters. The palace bears elements of the Malay palace, with Mughal pattern and European elements added in. The Balairung Sri, or reception hall, carries elements of Mughal and Malay traditional styles.

by asiaexplorers


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Kesawan Square*

Kesawan Square is the place to enjoy al fresco dining in Medan. In the day time, it is Jalan Ahmad Yani, one of Medan's main thoroughfare. But when the sun sets, Jalan Ahmad Yani is closed to traffic, and transformed into Kesawan Square, a food court selling a variety of local fare.

by asiaexplorers


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*Medan airport is named new AirAsia hub*


JAKARTA: Low-cost carrier Indonesia AirAsia announced Saturday that Medan’s Polonia International Airport would serve as a new hub.

“Medan is a fast growing city. It is also represents a potential market for us, especially in terms of the number of passengers, and domestic as well as international flight routes that we can run from here,” Indonesia AirAsia president director Dharmadi was quoted as saying by news portal kompas.com.

Polonia is the airline's fifth hub after Jakarta’s Soekarno-Hatta, Bandung’s Husein Sastranegara, Surabaya’s Juanda, and Bali’s Ngurah Rai international airports.

Previously, the airline, which first flew to Medan in 2004, served six domestic and international destinations from the city, namely to Bandung, Surabaya, Kuala Lumpur, Penang, Bangkok and Hong Kong.


----------



## DJ_Archuleta (Apr 19, 2008)

*AirAsia launches Hong Kong - Medan Flights*


AirAsia has launched its first Indonesian destination from Hong Kong with the inaugural flight to Polonia International Airport (MES) in Medan, Indonesia.

Medan, Indonesia has been building a name for itself as an escape to city life with the stunning scenic attractions it offers. Being the nation’s third largest city, Medan is the home to a vast variety of cuisines, the harbor of fruits of an energized milieu, and is where the spectacular Lake Toba, the largest volcanic lake in South-East Asia is situated.

Kathleen Tan, AirAsia’s Regional Head of Commercial said, “We are confident that this new route will stimulate more travel between these two destinations and enhance tourism activities. We are optimistic that our low fares and world class services will continue to induce more travel demand and contribute to the economies of both nations. Medan is a new hub to AirAsia which connects the world to other Indonesian destinations of Bandung and Surabaya, and through Hong Kong, Indonesians are able to hop onto other parts of Southern China. We are proud to see its high sustainability.”


----------



## omasbos56 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Medan Skyline, 2009 *
*by : Laba laba*














*Medan streetscapes *


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Streetscape Panorama








Adalah on 
www.Flickr.com









medan, morning time .... by Harrypwt, on Flickr









benteng, medan by Harrypwt, on Flickr









part of medan, morning time by Harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kantor Walikota Medan









JW.Mariot hotel Medan









Medan City


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Medan City









Medan city view from 6th floor......









Night City View by Oktando, on Flickr









P9176042a by Urianto Wu, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Medan City View-013 by stasatstate, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Medan



laba-laba said:


> re-FRESH your memories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Medan*


rahul medan said:


> *Ini MEDAN Bung... !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





laba-laba said:


> Medan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Medan...*



rahul medan said:


> *Medan - Indonesia*
> 
> 
> medanstreetscape by andilagi, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Medan...*









MEDANALBUMPHOTO on www.flickr.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Medan*


laba-laba said:


> Medan CBD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

